# Label prices?



## GaDawg (Jan 29, 2017)

I think I want to do my own label. I've been using the free labels and they are nice but I am getting tired of the same labels, so I am trying to decide if I want to pay for my own label.How much do y'all pay for labels and what quantity do you buy per order?
Thanks


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 29, 2017)

I think it works out to $0.08/label from OnlineLabels.com, plus what it costs to print them. 




Works out okay for me.


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 29, 2017)

How many labels do you order to get that price?


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 29, 2017)

100 pages x 4 labels per page = 400 labels / $28 and change = about $0.08 per label.


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you jgmann67


----------



## jumby (Jan 30, 2017)

I buy all of my labels from here. They have literally 1000's to choose from and you are able to personalize all of them.

https://www.zazzle.com/s/wine+labels


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 30, 2017)

GaDawg said:


> Thank you jgmann67




That doesn't count the cost of ink to print. All said and done, I'll bet it's about $0.10 per label. You can download a template from them, too. Makes it easier to put together.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 30, 2017)

jumby said:


> I buy all of my labels from here. They have literally 1000's to choose from and you are able to personalize all of them.
> 
> https://www.zazzle.com/s/wine+labels




Jumby - they're basically $7 for "a set." How many is that? I think I saw 32, but couldn't find it again. That's pretty cheap.


----------



## Brickhouse (Jan 30, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> I think it works out to $0.08/label from OnlineLabels.com, plus what it costs to print them.
> 
> View attachment 33821
> 
> ...


 
Jim,

How do those labels do coming off?


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 30, 2017)

Brickhouse said:


> Jim,
> 
> How do those labels do coming off?



I've bought labels from them before, but didn't end up using them. I believe they are Avery brand labels. If I remember correctly, they are not all that easy to get off.

Someone should confirm this though as I cannot say for absolute sure.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 30, 2017)

onlinelabels.com makes their own labels. They make "Avery" sized labels of course. I purchase my labels from them for years and I purchase their *OL525LP* stock which is not only "peel off" but also "waterproof". They are made for Laser printers so you need one or take the stock and label design to a print shop that has a Laser printer available.


----------



## jumby (Jan 30, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> I've bought labels from them before, but didn't end up using them. I believe they are Avery brand labels. If I remember correctly, they are not all that easy to get off.
> 
> Someone should confirm this though as I cannot say for absolute sure.





That's all I use and they are very easy to remove. We reuse all of our bottles.


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 30, 2017)

So all you are doing is buying labels from onlinelabels.com? Then you still have to design and print from your own printer? Is that correct?


----------



## wpt-me (Jan 30, 2017)

I just had Office Max do some labels , my design, for sheet of four cost was .89 cent
ea. 17 labels cost $4.46 total, Avery Label 22827 laser / inkjet.

Bill


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 30, 2017)

wineforfun said:


> So all you are doing is buying labels from onlinelabels.com? Then you still have to design and print from your own printer? Is that correct?



I believe onlinelabels.com has a label designer software that they allow you to use called Maestro. You can go use it without buying any labels, but it puts a big watermark on it.


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 30, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> I believe onlinelabels.com has a label designer software that they allow you to use called Maestro. You can go use it without buying any labels, but it puts a big watermark on it.



Right, but as being mentioned in all the above posts, in theory you only get the labels, then you have to design and print them? Correct?
If so, I am trying to understand what they are providing other than an outlet to buy labels such as Office Max, etc.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 30, 2017)

Brickhouse said:


> Jim,
> 
> How do those labels do coming off?



They come off VERY easily. I soak my bottles in a solution of hot water and oxy clean green. After about 20 minutes, they basically wipe off with no fuss.

All I get are the blank labels. I use their template to design my own labels, then run them through my color laser printer, which adds a couple pennies to the cost, I think.


----------



## wpt-me (Jan 30, 2017)

I had mine printed by Office Max, for the price of inkjet ink,I think that 4 for .89 cents is cheap!!
They are readily removed, just peel right off

Bill


----------



## Johnd (Jan 30, 2017)

We use these labels. They are a bit pricey, but are easy to apply, stick even in water, come off simply by peeling, ink doesn't wash off, just love them.

http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Pr...movable-PTTE-4up-8shts_22827.htm?N=4294963326 4294965696&Ns=Rank|0||Product Number|1&refchannel=a6003ac377400310VgnVCM100000a1210c0aRCRD


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 30, 2017)

Labels, lots and lots of labels. Labels in every shape, material type and size including specialized labels for wine bottles, beer bottles, every type of bottle you could ever imagine. Then they offer a label maker that you can upload your own artwork, select the label SKU you have purchased and then print out your own label. If you make a purchase you get to use the software for 90 days for free. You can also purchase a subscription for cheap.



wineforfun said:


> If so, I am trying to understand what they are providing other than an outlet to buy labels such as Office Max, etc.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 30, 2017)

wineforfun said:


> Right, but as being mentioned in all the above posts, in theory you only get the labels, then you have to design and print them? Correct?
> If so, I am trying to understand what they are providing other than an outlet to buy labels such as Office Max, etc.



I'm pretty sure they can print for you also at an added cost.


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 30, 2017)

Ok, I thought you were paying .08 for finished product. Thanks.

I will keep to making my own. I make all my own designs, print them off on paper, spray adhesive on.


----------



## 4score (Jan 30, 2017)

A little pricey, but we use www.grogtag.com . High quality vinyl labels. Easy to peel off. If you get the front/back package, you can use a back label or cut your costs in half by using their smaller back label as your "front" label also. They have high qualty templates or you can completely design your own. I think for 96 labels it's $.65 for a front & back label. Or, $.33 if you use all for the front.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 31, 2017)

Walco label in Erie has them for 8 cents a label when you buy 10K labels. We have a printer that we run them through and print the name of the wine on them so we don't have an issue with running out of labels


----------

